# The Algarve (Lagos) on 950 euros a month?



## BellaLuna

Hello,

My mom and I are getting ready to come to Portugal and stay for hopefully a year or longer...we would be there already if I didn't keep getting cold feet! I guess I should have asked opinions about this earlier...is it possible for us to manage on 950 euros ($1250) a month...at least until I find a job? A couple of people have voiced some concerns about finding a job in the Algarve, but I'm hoping it won't take too long. I am not opposed to doing some housekeeping, nanny work etc. I also realize it will probably take at least 6 months to get decent at speaking Portuguese, and that's with some hard studying. I am nervous about making friends too, but I hear the people there are very nice so hopefully that won't really be an issue. Also, thanks to all the people who replied to my other posts! Muito obrigada!

Christina


----------



## silvers

Hi Christina,
You should have absolutely no problems in finding work in the Algarve, as long as you have a visa that permits it. The only problem is that the work will tend to be seasonal. Try to find something on a golf course, restaurant staff or bar staff etc. They are usually year round.
950 a month if you are also using that to pay rent is not going to be easy but it is do-able. Ask around other forums as well as this one for anybody with a long term rental property and get an idea of prices.
As for making friends, unless you are a completely obnoxious person, you will make lots and lots of friends, just make sure that they are worthy of your friendship.


----------



## jorgemac23

BellaLuna said:


> Hello,
> 
> My mom and I are getting ready to come to Portugal and stay for hopefully a year or longer...we would be there already if I didn't keep getting cold feet! I guess I should have asked opinions about this earlier...is it possible for us to manage on 950 euros ($1250) a month...at least until I find a job? A couple of people have voiced some concerns about finding a job in the Algarve, but I'm hoping it won't take too long. I am not opposed to doing some housekeeping, nanny work etc. I also realize it will probably take at least 6 months to get decent at speaking Portuguese, and that's with some hard studying. I am nervous about making friends too, but I hear the people there are very nice so hopefully that won't really be an issue. Also, thanks to all the people who replied to my other posts! Muito obrigada!
> 
> Christina


Hi Christina
I believe that you can temporarily make it on 950.00 euros per month, you could rent a room, alot of home owners want to make a few extra bucks OR rent an inexpensive one bedroom apartment. As far as the type of jobs you mentioned i can say that in the LAGOS area you can get a job in Cafes, cleaning homes possibly as a Nanny Etc.
There is one newspaper in Lagos that is good for finding what your looking for.
We came from New Jersey about five years ago. I also know a lady from Canada that does part time work in stores , another lady from Texas works as a receptionist for a contractor, a couple work for local English newspapers etc. Remember that Unlike northern Portugal the Algarve is a place where English is the second language.
If you have any further questions let me know.
Best wishes
Jorgemac23


----------



## Alyaibraheem

jorgemac23 said:


> Hi Christina
> I believe that you can temporarily make it on 950.00 euros per month, you could rent a room, alot of home owners want to make a few extra bucks OR rent an inexpensive one bedroom apartment. As far as the type of jobs you mentioned i can say that in the LAGOS area you can get a job in Cafes, cleaning homes possibly as a Nanny Etc.
> There is one newspaper in Lagos that is good for finding what your looking for.
> We came from New Jersey about five years ago. I also know a lady from Canada that does part time work in stores , another lady from Texas works as a receptionist for a contractor, a couple work for local English newspapers etc. Remember that Unlike northern Portugal the Algarve is a place where English is the second language.
> If you have any further questions let me know.
> Best wishes
> Jorgemac23


-----------------------

Hi


You said that " There is one newspaper in Lagos that is good for finding what your looking for." 
I would very much appreciate it if you tell me what is the name of that newspaper and how can I get it,, 
I need to find a job 

Thank you very much


----------



## notlongnow

I surprised how positive everyone is being about finding work - is it that easy even in Lagos? I'm not convinced.

Unemployment amongst 16-23 year olds in Portugal is over 30% - to say that someone can come here without Portuguese and find a job easily is, I think, painting an unrealistic picture.

Not meaning to put a dampner on anyone's plans but people are really struggling here.

B


----------



## canoeman

Have a look at the date of original post, Alyaibraheem seems to be trawling through posts, to get some ideas or employment, nothing wrong with that, but is causing some confusion


----------



## notlongnow

Ha! My bad! 

Still, at least there's a realistic picture up there now. Mad to think that as recently as two years ago people thought it easy to find work in the Algarve - it feels like it's been like this forever now.


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Have a look at the date of original post, Alyaibraheem seems to be trawling through posts, to get some ideas or employment, nothing wrong with that, but is causing some confusion



I have Pm`d the poster and suggested she post her particulars in the newly create sticky for jobs


----------



## MarcoCarrico

hummm, finding a job? hummm, what can I tell you, be good and responsible on what you do and the most important thing: be lucky (or intelligent) to meet the right people


----------

